# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.5.25 8301c3d (3/5/2019)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected on a Model 3 in Luxembourg. 

(Have we had a ".25" before?!)


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Detected on a Model 3 in Luxembourg.
> 
> (Have we had a ".25" before?!)


And it's a brand new one. Perhaps that boat had more like it?


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

I think it'mine got it yesterday, and registered it with Teslafi also yesterday.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

Pol Bettinger said:


> I think it'mine got it yesterday, and registered it with Teslafi also yesterday.


 Can you sent us some screen shots of the new features (release notes?).


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

Bokonon said:


> Detected on a Model 3 in Luxembourg.
> 
> (Have we had a ".25" before?!)


One in Germany now as well.....


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

As I have to reboot it to change it to English (I will do so this evening) I just quick looked at them. Here my tree Translation of the 3 things. Warning sound for deathspot warnings, automaticaly folding mirrors (location dependend), Support for new Languages. Italian an Netherlands.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks! I hoped for the sentry mode.....


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

Here are the screenshots...
no it isn't sentry


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

It looks like it's just going to European cars, with new language support. I hope they got it right!


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

I've voted no, but don't expect to get it. I think it's Europe-specific (language support). Haven't we seen some Canada-specific releases? Or maybe that was just prioritizing the cold-weather fixes.

It sounds an awful lot like earlier versions of 2019.5.x with location sensitive folding mirrors and blindspot warnings.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

I Just got it this morning. No changes from the 2019.4.2 version I was on prior. Would be nice to receive better release notes to know the differences............. No Dog mode or sentry mode..... I not sure why they are waiting for a European roll out on those features...


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

I'd guess that, now that Model 3s are getting to European and Chinese owners, some additional language work is required and Tesla wants this done before it pushes out a new fleetwide firmware (the last one was 50.6).
That firmware, according to announcements, should have the Dog and Sentry modes, perhaps a medium-range Summon, additional range and power and acceleration for various models, etc. All in all, it should be a fairly significant update, not just bug fixes and such, so it should be worth the wait ;-)


----------



## M3ski (Feb 18, 2019)

Teslfi.com showing a M3 in Florida getting: 2019.5.25 8301c3d


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

Only 1 so far!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

M3ski said:


> Teslfi.com showing a M3 in Florida getting: 2019.5.25 8301c3d


I got 2019.5.25 8301c3d yesterday (March 7) too.
I don't have EAP or AP (yet).
No dog mode nor sentry.

Many people in The Netherlands are getting this. Some even had it installed on their car when they took delivery. As far back as March 1?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MichelT3 said:


> Many people in The Netherlands are getting this. Some even had it installed on their car when they took delivery. As far back as March 1?


It appears to be the first firmware with Dutch (and Italian) language support, so that might explain why it's so popular in The Netherlands.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> It appears to be the first firmware with Dutch (and Italian) language support, so that might explain why it's so popular in The Netherlands.


No, it isn't the first firmware in Dutch. The previous one on my car was already in Dutch. They apparently made some improvements both in Dutch and Italian software. That's all. Most important improvements are blind spot warning and location based folding mirrors.
Nothing shocking, though it's nice to experience for the first time how the car I bought actually got better.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MichelT3 said:


> No, it isn't the first firmware in Dutch. The previous one on my car was already in Dutch. They apparently made some improvements both in Dutch and Italian software. That's all. Most important improvements are blind spot warning and location based folding mirrors.
> Nothing shocking, though it's nice to experience for the first time how the car I bought actually got better.


Oops! My mistake, thanks for clarifying. I must have read the release notes incorrectly.


----------



## jppataki (Mar 9, 2019)

Got it Portugal... After 5 minutes all 4 doors speakers stopped to work... 
Hope that they can fix it remotely


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

jppataki said:


> Got it Portugal... After 5 minutes all 4 doors speakers stopped to work...
> Hope that they can fix it remotely


Maybe a hard reset will help?
In park: both buttons + brake pedal.


----------



## Friedrich (Mar 4, 2017)

Got my Model 3 yesterday, already had 2019.5.25 8301c3d installed.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Friedrich said:


> Got my Model 3 yesterday, already had 2019.5.25 8301c3d installed.


Dutch deliveries since March 1 have 2019.5.25 8301c3d installed.


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

jppataki said:


> Got it Portugal... After 5 minutes all 4 doors speakers stopped to work...
> Hope that they can fix it remotely


Soft reset resolved the problem for me. (both buttons) I had the problem the second day (got it delivered with the .25).

Does someone else have the problem that the car only sleeps for 3 Minutes and then wakes up again? Is it .25 only?


----------

